# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساااااااااااااتين

## روان



----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة روان على الفساتين الرائعة وذووووووووووق رفيع منك

----------


## ayman

> مشكورة روان على الفساتين الرائعة وذووووووووووق رفيع منك



حرام عليكي ياروان نحن بدنا نشيل فكرة الأواعي من روس البنات البنات وانت عم تزرعيها فيهم   بكرا راح يغلبونا ويحكولنا بدنا من هذا الفستان ومن هذا  الله يسامحك وعلى كل حال مشكورة 

شو ياعالي عم تنقي فستان ؟  الف مبرووك :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> حرام عليكي ياروان نحن بدنا نشيل فكرة الأواعي من روس البنات البنات وانت عم تزرعيها فيهم   بكرا راح يغلبونا ويحكولنا بدنا من هذا الفستان ومن هذا  الله يسامحك وعلى كل حال مشكورة 
> 
> شو ياعالي عم تنقي فستان ؟  الف مبرووك


لا والله نقيت وخلصت  :Db465236ff:  
عقبالك 

وهاي الفستان إلى عجبني اكتر اشي

----------


## N_tarawneh

يسلمو دياتك يا روان ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


ياحرامك بدي واحد بس الاحمر

----------


## الفرعون الصغير

انها حقا فساتين رائعه   اشكرك على اختيارك جدا أنها تدل على اناقه وشياكه وذوق رفيع فمن الواضح اتك انيقه جدا

----------


## ساره هادي

يسلموا كثير على هي المجموعه الحلوه  كثير وياريت تنزلي فساتين اعراس ضروري وعنجد كثير المجموعه حلوه وحابه اشوف اكثر . :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلموا كثير على هي المجموعه الحلوه  كثير وياريت تنزلي فساتين اعراس ضروري وعنجد كثير المجموعه حلوه وحابه اشوف اكثر .


لسا ما لحقتي تتهني بالخطبة صرتي بدك تتجوزي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

يسلمو روان بجننو كلهم  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ياحرامك بدي واحد بس الاحمر


اعتبري كل الفساتين على حسابك نقي انت وما عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشقة تامر حسني

يسلمو  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

